
A proposal for error handling - blasdel
http://tratt.net/laurie/tech_articles/articles/a_proposal_for_error_handling
======
blasdel
I couldn't believe he didn't conclude the article talking about Google's Go

It's remarkably close to what he wants. You can currently ignore a return
value by assigning it to _ -- all that is needed for his proposal is another
token that causes the program to halt if it is assigned non-zero. If they ever
allow overloading assignment you could do it yourself!

I don't think they'd spring for the semantics change of allowing assignment to
fewer return values.

And backslash as a destructuring operator? Seriously? That's a syntax hair-
shirt even beyond PHP's use of it as the namespace operator.

